
Mylan’s EpiPen Pretax Profits 60% Higher Than Number Told to Congress - mikekij
http://www.wsj.com/articles/mylan-clarifies-epipen-profit-figures-it-provided-to-congress-last-week-1474902801?mod=trending_now_1
======
mikekij
Last week I made a comment that Mylan didn't seem to be up to anything fishy,
as a 36% gross profit margin seemed reasonable. Looks like they are, in fact,
up to something fishy. I've never heard of someone reporting EBIDA to
congress. (Hint:They're missing the "T".)

